# الجاما كاميرة gamma camera



## kingfuture (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهي الجاما كيمرا gamma camera .؟

الجاما كاميرا عبارة عن جهاز الكتروني يستخدم في التشخيص الطبي لتصوير توزيع المركبات الاشعاعية في الانسجة .(بعد حقن المريض بها) وبشكل عام : 
هو جهاز للتصوير يستخدم في مجال الطب غالبا في الطب النووي لتصوير اشعة جاما المنبثقة من المركبات الاشعاعية في الجسم .
وهو جهاز يتكون من كاشف او اكثر ( detector ) منصوبة بين المكان الذي يضعون فيه المريض وموصول بنظام تحكم لتشغيل الجهاز وتخزين الصور .

الشرح في الملف المرفق........


----------



## طالب الفردوس (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي على شرحك المفصل للجاما كامير المستخدمة في المجال الطبي. ويطلق الإسم ذاته على أجهزة تستخدم في المجال الصناعي تعرف بGamma Projector أو حاويات التعريض. تستخدم هذه الكاميرات للتعرف على عيوب اللحام والمصبوبات في الأجسام المعدنية عند تعرضها لاأشعة الصادرة من تللك الكاميرات والتي عادة ما تحتوي على نظير من النظائرالمشعة مثل الإيريديوم 192أو الكوبالت 60. والمبدأ أختراق الأشعة لتلك الأجسام المعدنية ونفاذها لتصل إلى فلم حساس يوضع على الجزء المراد معرفة الخلل والعيب. وسأقوم لاحقاً بالتعريف الشامل عن هذا الموضوع ودمتم


----------



## mtc.eng (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وننتظر من المزيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل kingfuture

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك ونتشرف بحضورك ومشاركتك الفعالة .

وبلا شك موضوع مهم وجديد جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## kingfuture (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا على هذه الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## tigersking007 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا كينج


----------



## الهدهد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ياباش مهندس علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك موضوع جميل


----------



## هورسر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المسلم84 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (8 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على هذي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايو خثعم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف والم:14:علومات


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل لم أستطع تحميل الجاما كاميرا فالملف بفتح بعد التحميل بواجهة المنتدى مطالبا بتسجيل الدخول وعندما أقوم بالتسجيل تظهر صفحة ويب بخطأ


----------



## فهد الفهاد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي king futurعلى هذه المعلومات الرائعه جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم و الله يحفظك في حلك و ترحالك


----------



## قانعة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## osta120 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات المفيده وننتظر المزيد


----------



## العيون الدامعة (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااا جزيلااااااااا
 بارك الله بجهودك....


----------



## e.berakdar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وكل عام وأنتم بخير لجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## blackhorse (6 سبتمبر 2010)

العيون الدامعة قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلااااااااا
> بارك الله بجهودك....





e.berakdar قال:


> مشكور جدا وكل عام وأنتم بخير لجميع أعضاء المنتدى



مشكورين اخواني لأعادة رفع المواضيع القديمة وبارك الله فيكم وواصلوا هذا النشاط


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## status (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
*


----------



## talal225183 (30 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ممكن مساعد عند بحث عن جهاز الجاما نايف


----------

